# Square-1 Best Trainers?



## Caldak (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm fairly new to square-1 and was wondering what some of the best trainers are. I know there's this cubeshape trainer https://mzrg.com/js/cubeshape_trainer.html and the "squanmate" trainer https://github.com/sp3ctum/squanmate. However, for squanmate when I click the link under "Try it here" (https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/gh/sp3ctum/[email protected]/resources/public/index.html#/) it just doesn't load (have waited around an hour and it still doesn't load). Am I doing something wrong?


----------

